# HELP!!!! Insemination tomorrow and clinic forgot to give me a sample pot



## susieg2404 (Jul 4, 2012)

Went for my day 11 scan today and 2 follicles at 23mm and 21mm so trigger today and booked in for iui tomorrow.

Just got home from work and realised that while sorting out paperwork and getting my ovitrelle trigger to take away the nurse forgot to give me the sample pot for my hubbies sample!!!!

We are booked in to hand the sample in at 8.45 and need to leave home at 8.15 when the clinic opens to get there on time so no time to phone them to ask what to do

I have a urine sample pot from last cycle that they gave me to use if AF didn't show but it's the longer narrower kind and hubby is worried about aim!!!! I have a small tub of similar size to the semen sample pots but I'm worried they won't accept the sample unless in a proper pot

So are we better to use an official sterile pot that may be difficult to use and risk not collecting the whole sample or use our own tub (boil washed of course) and risk them not taking the sample at all?

I can't believe after all the tests, scans, hormones and god awful side effects that the whole thing could be ruined by a bloody sample pot


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

Are there any pharmacies open to get from there?
I think he can give his sample once you get to the clinic.


----------



## susieg2404 (Jul 4, 2012)

Panic over!!! Phoned gynae ward at the hospital and they told me lab wouldn't take sample unless the pot was sterile and told me to collect one from accident and emergency

1 hour round trip but I wouldn't have slept otherwise!!!!


----------

